# Do you pick up people with infants and small children without a car seat?



## Choochie

I have gotten 3 calls for people with children too small to be buckled in my car and refused them every time. Yet they got to where they are by Uber. They try to argue with me that "we are only going a short distance" and "it's okay because you are a cab", "the first Uber driver took us here" to which I respond it is illegal to carry children that are not properly restrained. 
Of course I tell Uber and they just retort:
*Cornell at Uber* (Uber)

Apr 12, 17:12

Hi

Happy to help! If a rider has small children and did not bring their own safety seat, you can always politely cancel the ride. Whether or not you have a child safety seat in your vehicle is completely up to you. You should always follow your local regulations and laws, especially when it comes to safety. Additionally, if transporting children without a car seat makes you feel uncomfortable, you are welcome to politely decline a trip and explain the reason.

If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to reach out.

Best,
Cornell
*Uber Support*

So just curious what you folks have to say about this. I don't find out of course until I have already accepted the call and have driven there.

I used to make the pax buckle up at first too but I have relaxed my protocol.


----------



## chuck50

Choochie said:


> I have gotten 3 calls for people with children too small to be buckled in my car and refused them every time. Yet they got to where they are by Uber. They try to argue with me that "we are only going a short distance" and "it's okay because you are a cab", "the first Uber driver took us here" to which I respond it is illegal to carry children that are not properly restrained.
> Of course I tell Uber and they just retort:
> *Cornell at Uber* (Uber)
> 
> Apr 12, 17:12
> 
> Hi
> 
> Happy to help! If a rider has small children and did not bring their own safety seat, you can always politely cancel the ride. Whether or not you have a child safety seat in your vehicle is completely up to you. You should always follow your local regulations and laws, especially when it comes to safety. Additionally, if transporting children without a car seat makes you feel uncomfortable, you are welcome to politely decline a trip and explain the reason.
> 
> If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> Best,
> Cornell
> *Uber Support*
> 
> So just curious what you folks have to say about this. I don't find out of course until I have already accepted the call and have driven there.
> 
> I used to make the pax buckle up at first too but I have relaxed my protocol.


I brought this issue to the forum awhile back after carrying several pax with young children or infants without car seats. I was given good advice. I was told to tell pax that, unless they have a baby car seat, NO RIDE. Tell the pax to order and Uber Black with car seat. Here in Philly, I would receive a $75 ticket if stopped with an unsecured child. More importantly, there would be no ceiling to the potential liability if there was an accident.

So what did I do with that advice? Well, two weeks ago, I arrived to pick up a professional (probably early 30s) who had his 3 year old with no car seat. I told him "no ride unless baby has a car seat." He immediately started giving me crap about how he's never had this problem with Uber before. He accused me of accusing him of not caring about his child. Stupidly, I relented, which broke two of my "rules: (1) immediately cancel any ride that has gotten off to a rocky start and (2) allow a young child to ride without a car seat.

So the passenger gets in and holds the kid on his lap. I told him that she's going to have to be buckled into one of the car's seat belts. He again gave me crap. I told him the ride is over, get an Uber Black with a child seat. He relented and buckled her in a seat belt. Off we went for a short, uneventful ride, thank goodness.

Of course, my 1 day and 7 day rating average plummeted. I'm sure he gave me a "1". I gave the entitled, self-absorbed SOB a "2". Fortunately, I had enough rides under my belt that his shitty rating had little impact on my overall average.

No car seat - no ride. Tell the pax to order a Black with car seat. Cancel the ride either "at rider's request" or "do not charge rider." Then send an email to Uber about your encounter.


----------



## nutzareus

Depending on market, there is UberX + car seat option it's called UberFAMILY. Also available as UberXL and UberSUV options.

http://blog.uber.com/uberfamily


----------



## Choochie

Exactly. I wasn't aware the black cars have child seats. I also tell them "I wouldn't want anything to happen to your child" at which point they are very nice because it makes them take a look at themselves for being careless and that a stranger would be more concerned about their child's safety. I tell them next time to bring a car seat and they won't have any worries. I cancelled because he didn't know how to cancel so I cancelled at request of rider and got $10. It was more than 10 minutes between the call and when I cancelled. Works for me. He was worried about getting charged - he didn't seem concerned about me driving all the way there or my gas and time nor about his child - just his thoughtless ass and that he might be out the $10. I will contest this if he tries to get his money back because the cost of cancelling should be borne on anyone who expects the driver to do something they know is illegal, therefore, wasting our time and gas and the potential to make money on a legitimate call. If they don't know then they should call the driver after the driver accepts the call.


----------



## Choochie

nutzareus said:


> Depending on market, there is UberX + car seat option it's called UberFAMILY. Also available as UberXL and UberSUV options.
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/uberfamily





nutzareus said:


> Depending on market, there is UberX + car seat option it's called UberFAMILY. Also available as UberXL and UberSUV options.
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/uberfamily


Good to know, but of course, the $10 extra will be something they will try to shirk and order a regular car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Choochie said:


> Exactly. I wasn't aware the black cars have child seats. I also tell them "I wouldn't want anything to happen to your child" at which point they are very nice because it makes them take a look careless that a stranger would be more concerned about their child's safety. I tell them next time to bring a car seat and they won't have any worries. I cancelled because he didn't know how to cancel so I cancelled at request of rider and got $10. It was more than 10 minutes between the call and when I cancelled. Works for me. He was worried about getting charged - he didn't seem concerned about me driving all the way there or my gas and time nor about his child - just his thoughtless ass and that he might be out the $10. I will contest this if he tries to get his money back because the cost of cancelling should be borne on anyone who expects the driver to do something they know is illegal, therefore, wasting our time and gas and the potential to make money on a legitimate call. If they don't know then they should call the driver after the driver accepts the call.


You are right on point! They know it's illegal, and yet, they get all pissy about paying when you refuse to break the law after they've made you come to them.
I did it once, not knowing what the law was here (I never had kids) but no longer.

Raleigh is not a large enough market for them to have rolled out the child seat option yet.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I like how customer support said "you can cancel" instead "you should cancel", lol. Choochie, stop confronting pax then giving them a ride. You're guaranteeing a bad rating. Make yourself follow through.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

No I don't pick up riders with no car seats.


----------



## Choochie

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I like how customer support said "you can cancel" instead "you should cancel", lol. Choochie, stop confronting pax then giving them a ride. You're guaranteeing a bad rating. Make yourself follow through.


Tim, you have it wrong my friend - I have never given a ride to anyone with a child. I always cancel. It's bad enough carrying adults with the risk of an accident. I do pick up teenagers or any that can use a seat belt. I'm surely not going to increase my stupidity with a child. I was just wondering the laws because we technically aren't a livery service, cab so we must abide by passenger car laws, I would assume.


----------

